# Can AS G101 Be Used On Wheels ??



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

As title,,,

I'm in the process of buying some more wheel cleaner but came across a bottle of G101 in the garage.

Can I use this as a general purpose wheel cleaner (wheels are black)?
If so, what would be an acceptable diluted ratio?

Or would I be better to purchase something like Bilberry?

tia


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I would say you would be better off getting some AS Smart Wheels. Keep the G101 for general cleaning, door shuts, engine degreasing, wheel arch liners etc.


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Can be used on wheels, no problem, try it at 20-1 and see how you get on, If they're sealed it might strip it if used to strong, but a weak mix should be fine on wheels buddy :thumb:
Also make sure the wheels haven't been repaired in the past, as too strong a mix could possible discolour the smart repair, doubt it will but just warning you that its possible, its also possible with a dedicated wheel cleaner :thumb:
I use 101 if I'm stripping back my wheels and want to re seal them, never had a problem using it


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

I used them on mine last week at 5:1 (also black wheels) to try and get rid of burnt on grease and it was fine. Didn't remove it mind but seemed to be ok to use but would use something more made for the job though.


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

what general wheel cleaner is vfm


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

you can use G101 but its not as effective as Smartwheels


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

isn't smart wheels acidic?
im after something 'more general purpose' everyday sort of thing?


----------



## FiestaDan (Jul 10, 2012)

deeman72 said:


> isn't smart wheels acidic?
> im after something 'more general purpose' everyday sort of thing?


no high alkali. its one of the best wheel cleaners on the market

you can use G101 on wheels, dependent on how dirty they are


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Mu Autosmart rep says you can use G101 on wheels, he said clean wheels is g101 diluted down, cant remember the ratio he said.


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

Its a general purpose cleaner, ive ordered it today myself hoping it will do this very task aswell as inner arches, engine bays and door shuts etc.


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

It sorted mine out perfect last weekend. Top product!!!


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

Adam_LE said:


> It sorted mine out perfect last weekend. Top product!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


what ratio did you go for mate?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

You can use G101 on almost anything. It wont be as effective as something like Smart Wheels but it will still work fairly good. Try it 1.4 to start with. This is the dilution Autosmart use for their retail wheel cleaner - Clean wheels


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

deeman72 said:


> what ratio did you go for mate?


5:1 (water to product)

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------

